# Your best sweet treats



## kyles (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm sure like many women (and guys too) curbing my sweet eating has been one of my biggest challenges.

My favourite sweet treat is blueberries mixed with cottage cheese (or sometimes strawberries or kiwi and pineapple)

In winter a baked apple stuffed with dried fruit topped with one teaspoon of butter mixed with cinnamon and the teeniest amount of brown sugar and baked for half an hour in a moderate oven.

What are your favourite healthy sweets, and sorry folks, grabbing a skinny cow out of the freezer doesn't count!


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 17, 2005)

One of my favorite healthy treats is a bowl of fresh fruit or fresh berries.  YUM  I also make the recipe below a lot during summer time.  

COTTAGE CHEESE JELLO SALAD

1 small can mandarin oranges, drained
1 large can fruit cocktail or crushed pineapple, drained
2 (3 oz.) size orange Jello (dry)
1 pt. cottage cheese (says small curd but have used both)
1 large Cool Whip

Mix cottage cheese & Jello.  Add drained fruits.  Fold in Cool Whip.  Refrigerate at least an hour.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 17, 2005)

oooo, Icy, that's sounds so good. I love baked apples, kyles.
Normally i'll just eat the cottage cheese with crushed pineapple.

Funny how we all say cottage cheese.


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 17, 2005)

If you use the recipe I submitted, play around with the fruits.  I have even put in large can of crushed pineapple and large can of fruit cocktail and then I leave out the oranges.  Is yummy dessert and will last in frig for about a week.  We have also tried using different jellos, but have found the orange has the best flavor.  Have also used light cool whip with yummy results.


----------



## jkath (Jul 17, 2005)

This is the perfect way to finish off a BBQ-ed meal:
(we've had it a few times now, and it is absolutely delicious!)

Grilled Peaches w/Blueberries

1 tsp brown sugar
1 tsp honey
2 tsp cinnamon
2 tsp butter, melted
fresh peaches, not soft (this recipe would probably do about 3-4)

Mix togther in a small bowl.
Brush over tops and bottoms of fresh peach halves which have been pitted (leave skins on) Grill over indirect heat (med-med/hi) flipping now and then till cooked and grill marks show.
When they come off of the grill, put them face up on a plate, and fill each crevice with as many blueberries as each will hold. Cover the whole plateful tightly with heavy duty foil and let sit while you eat your dinner. When it's dessert time, they are a perfectly wonderful goodie, and you feel really good about eating a healthy sweet.

(of course, if you have others who want it more sweet, it's lovely to place a thin slice of poundcake underneath the peaches and then top with a dollop of whipped cream)


----------

